# Dealing with tegu claws



## VenusAndSaturn (Aug 8, 2018)

So how do you guys deal with their insanely sharp claws? It seems every time I hold Oreo lately she leaves me with quite a few scratches. They don't hurt too much yet but they sure do bleed. 

First things that have come to mind are trimming and then heavy duty gloves so far.
I'd like to have something to protect my skin before she gets any bigger and does more damage.


----------



## rats (Aug 8, 2018)

We put down slate slabs (real slate rock, not the ceramic lookalike) and walking on those helps to keep the claws from being too sharp.


----------



## Zyn (Aug 8, 2018)

I do what rat does but also some times when that’s not doing the job. I wait till he’s been sleeping and semi cooled down and clip them when he’s moving slower than normal. If I cover his head with a hoody it helps lower his stress. I’m guessing covering their eyes destresses them like say crocodiles


----------



## VenusAndSaturn (Aug 8, 2018)

Later tonight when she's sleeping I'll have to try that. I have a few flat rocks in her enclosure but it's probably not enough to truly wear them down.


----------



## VenusAndSaturn (Aug 9, 2018)

Just tried trimming her claws and I cut the tip and it started bleeding. Its not a lot of blood and has seemed to stop but I'm freaked out about it and not quite sure what to do. She didn't seem to really feel it.


----------



## Zyn (Aug 10, 2018)

Remember they have what’s called a quick like
Dogs cut to close to the nail bed and it’ll bleed. If it stopped it should be ok just keep an eye on it


----------



## EnjoysWine (Aug 10, 2018)

I trim Ruby's claws with a normal nail clipper. And yes, you have to be careful and only cut the very end - the sharp tip. It's difficult because Ruby is still very little. Once I clipped too far like you did. I could tell she felt it because she started flicking her foot. I just put some antibiotic ointment on the bleeding claw and it was fine.


----------



## VenusAndSaturn (Aug 10, 2018)

She seems to be acting fine today, last time I checked on her she was just waking up and coming out to bask.

Hopefully, if I try again I won't make her bleed. I couldn't really tell where the quick was... trimming beardie claws are so much easier.


----------



## Stef_W (Aug 13, 2018)

You can use a nail file to round the tips with much less risk of quicking. My old tegu used to let me dremel his nails.


----------



## Finnegan (Aug 15, 2018)

Oreo is only 10 months old - is that correct?

When our tegu was young, his claws were also very sharp. I believe we used a nail clipper at first and later switched to using a dremel, as someone else mentioned. If you are uncomfortable doing his nails yourself, then perhaps you would prefer to take him to your exotic vet for a mani/pedi.  I believe our vet only charges about $20 for a nail trim.

My tegu is now five years old and we haven't had to trim his nails in a few years. As he aged, his nails became thicker and duller. We take him out frequently and allow him to walk on the sidewalk if he chooses (which he usually does) and that hard surface probably helps a lot with dulling his nails. Also, he (obviously) digs and burrows and that probably keeps his nails from getting sharp too.

Our iguana... now THOSE are the nails I look out for!!!


----------



## Trede (Aug 20, 2018)

Small dog claw caps = adult tegu claw caps.


----------



## Linda NIckelson (Aug 31, 2018)

I use Kevlar sleeves with my gu and iguanas. You can get them very reasonably priced on amazon.


----------

